# long-living shrimp?



## MartinW (Mar 22, 2006)

Whenever I used to buy ghost shrimp they didn't last long. Does anyone know of any freshwater shrimp that have a long lifespan? I also have some snails and a clam, will shrimp nibble on them?

Martin


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

Ghost shrimp are more of a feeder shrimp. If you want some that will live longer you need to get some larger shrimp like Amano, Cherry, Tiger or Fan shrimp.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

i have a lot of metals in my water too that might have an issue with it.

i've lost amano, and singapour from changing too much water...


----------



## newt0524 (Jan 23, 2007)

it may be a little late but, wood shrimp tend to live for quite some time. as long as you have some current in your tank. 

newt


----------

